# Can I keep fronts in a 75?



## Athos710 (Jul 8, 2006)

I've been trying to research this issue and just need someone to out and tell me. I have a 75 gallon (48X18 footprint) sitting empty and can't decide what I'm going to do with it. I've always liked the pictures other folks have of Frontosa. I know that the males can get upwards of a 12" and the females more like 10". I thought I could get away with a group of 5-6 in my tank, but I'm here to let some smarter folks than I offer their opinions.

I'm not new to cichlids, just new to Frontosa. I have everything else in place for the tank to give it sufficent filtration, etc...

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

Its a very bad idea to try to keep frontosa in a 75. You really need a 72" long tank from frontosa. Agression can be an issue otherwise. A 75 works for fry grow out for a few months though.

Burundi frontosa fry can hit 6" in 1 year, Mpimbwe about 4.5"-5"

I only have a group of 2M and 5F in my 180 and its 72"x24" foot print and would not want much more then many 1-2 more females in that tank max.

The smallest tank I would try is a 5'x2' foot print, but it does not always work, some people have luck with it and other people have nothing but aggression problems. For a 5'x2' 1M and 3F would be the recommended stocking levels.

Bruce.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

> Its a very bad idea to try to keep frontosa in a 75. You really need a 72" long tank from frontosa. Agression can be an issue otherwise. A 75 works for fry grow out for a few months though.


I have to agree with Bitterman. Many moons ago, I purchased my first frontosa (a group of F1 Mpimbwe fry). My breeder advised me that a 75 would be a good grow tank but not a long term solution. In my inexperience, I let them mature in the 75 and I had some nasty agression problems and lost some fish. My personal experience confirmed all the advise the experts gave me. A 75 gallon tank (or a 48" footprint) is just not a good option for frontosa.

As a growout tank for some fry, yes. If you want to get into frontosa now, get some fry and start saving/planning for a tank with at least a 72" footprint and make it your goal to have it within a year (or sooner). Frontosa are a beautiful and graceful fish.

Also, if you want some awesome F1 Zaire Blue fry (Kapampa), I know somebody who can help you out :roll:

Good luck,
Russ


----------



## Athos710 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. It looks like Fronts will have to wait until I can afford a big tank. My co-workers look at me like I'm nuts when I tell them a 75 is a "nice sized tank" not a big tank :lol:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Athos710 said:


> ...My co-workers look at me like I'm nuts when I tell them a 75 is a "nice sized tank" not a big tank :lol:


That's funny (ironic funny too). I remember when I thought a 55 gallon tank was big (now my 55 is a fry tank). When I first got my 75, I thought it was huge. I never thought I'd see the day when a 125 was a small aquarium 

If my 265 gallon aquarium ever becomes small, I think I will be in big trouble with my wife :lol:


----------

